# Injuries force rookie Nate Wolters into lead role



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> In the NBA playing time is currency and, as far as most rookies are concerned, coaches are misers. Minutes are earned as trust is gained and that process is rarely rushed, being that most coaches wish to remain employed.
> 
> A second-round draft pick from a mid-major? If he makes the team, there is a spot reserved for him at the end of the bench. His time is garbage time.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/injuries-force-rookie-nate-wolters-into-lead-role-b99145792z1-232597971.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Luke Ridnour is starting tonight, continuing our trend of burying promising young players on the bench.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Who needs Scott Skiles when you can have Drew do the same thing? :laugh:


----------

